# Studio Light Information Please



## RickyD (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, my first post here and I thought this thread was relevant. I'm also looking for something "on the cheap" but I also want to make a good investment on lighting. I love the recommendations I've seen on here so far. I'm going to be upgrading camera-wise. Currently have a Sony Alpha 200 that has been around the world with me. Now I'm thinking of going with the Canon EOS Rebel T5i (refurbished because hell yeah, save some money!)

Quick background on me: I'm a hobbyist photographer. It's been a while since I've gone out to take photos, but I really want to get back into it (fell in love with photography in high school.... 10 years ago.... I was the last dark room class!). I have a friend who is really eager to model for me. She has seen what I can do and she just thinks it will be tons of fun. I also have my dad's wedding coming up and he wants me to be the photographer (I can point and shoot and do it for free, so that's good enough for him!)

In my head I'm debating between two types of lights.... those bigger and cheaper studio lights or those smaller more expensive ones that can fit on the camera.... (you can see how much of a newb I am right about now with my amazing terminology)

So far I've put this together in my Amazon wishlist (I hope this link works, if not let me know and I'll link individual items): Link

But then I was on ebay and found this nifty kit: Link

What I want to know is if that ebay kit is even decent and if so is it worth it? Then also should I just bite the bullet and spend a little more on two of the
*LumoPro LP180 Official Strobist Flash* that I have in my Amazon wishlist?

I am really not planning on taking equipment with me if I'm going on off-site shoots, but then again this wedding of my dads popped up (not going to be stationary at the wedding) and having something portable like the LumoPro LP180 would be handy. If I'm going with the LP180, I figure maybe having two on hand would be a good idea? Yes, no? (I can slave the second one to the first, right?)

Anyways, I would really love some feedback and recommendations. I was about to do some DIY stuff, but then figured it would be better not to waste money on that when later I'll end up getting better stuff.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome to TPF Ricky; I've taken the liberty of moving your post to its own thread.  We prefer to keep each thread to a single topic by a single member so that all the responses are directly relevant (doesn't always work out that way, but usually....)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2016)

I would start off with the Lumapro (referred to as a "flash" or "speedlight") as opposed to the eBay kit (known as "studio strobe" or "monolights") for the simple reason that the speedlight is more versatile.  You get a LOT more light from the monolights, but they're also limited in their portability.  You can indeed trigger speedlights off camera, and having more than one is never a bad idea.  

If you're going to photograph your father's wedding (And I mean this in all seriousness, Please, please, please discuss it with his bride; there may well be two very different opinions on what "good enough" is for the event), then I would strongly recommend adding a TTL cable to your stable  This will allow you to hold the flash in one hand and the camera in the other, thus avoiding blasting everyone directly in the face.  Note:  These cables are brand and sometimes model specific, so ENSURE you get the correct one.  The link is there only to illustrate the item, not suggest specific ones.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 4, 2016)

Personally I think you need to read these first.  Strobist

Also this. Light Science & Magic - Books on Google Play

The Strobist will teach you the uses and limitations of flash units.  

Light Science and Magic will teach you about light and lighting.  At that point you will know whether you want/need flash units or studio strobes.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Personally I think you need to read these first.  Strobist
> 
> Also this. Light Science & Magic - Books on Google Play
> 
> ...


Knew I forgotted sumthin'!


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

RickyD; Welcome!

Speedlights are more portable because they are battery-powered, but somewhat limited in modifiers that fit, etc.  The e-bay deal looks good to get you started in a studio setup, but it will require some learning and practice to use the stuff effectively.  You will probably not want to carry all that equipment to the wedding, although a pro with hired help might do so.


----------



## RickyD (Sep 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I would start off with the Lumapro (referred to as a "flash" or "speedlight") as opposed to the eBay kit (known as "studio strobe" or "monolights") for the simple reason that the speedlight is more versatile.  You get a LOT more light from the monolights, but they're also limited in their portability.  You can indeed trigger speedlights off camera, and having more than one is never a bad idea.
> 
> If you're going to photograph your father's wedding (And I mean this in all seriousness, Please, please, please discuss it with his bride; there may well be two very different opinions on what "good enough" is for the event), then I would strongly recommend adding a TTL cable to your stable  This will allow you to hold the flash in one hand and the camera in the other, thus avoiding blasting everyone directly in the face.  Note:  These cables are brand and sometimes model specific, so ENSURE you get the correct one.  The link is there only to illustrate the item, not suggest specific ones.



Oh this is the best. Exactly the kind of advice I was looking for! I'll go with the Lumapro, then. It does really seem like the best bet. 

As for my dad's wedding, I absolutely want it to be light years better than "good enough." I would never settle for less from myself. It's hardly even a wedding. It's family brunch at a golf club. Still, I want my photos to be excellent (his wife is actually the one that asked me to do it. My dad is basically the one who said, "sweet, I don't have to pay money!" Free food is the best payment). I might also enlist one of my cousins to run around with the flash in hand.  

I have also totally been all over that Strobist blog. That is a superb source! Love it!

Thanks for moving my post to its own thread, too. I never know how a forum community initially likes all of its posts sorted. I've just been on forums where people kinda scold you for not posting in an already existing similar thread. 

Now all I need to do is try not to cry opening my wallet up.... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

RickyD said:


> Now all I need to do is try not to cry opening my wallet up....


Heh-heh!  This is just the beginning.

With a couple of speedlights, try to get them both off camera or at least use reflecting surfaces to modify one of them.  I recommend using a white wall or ceiling to soften your on-camera flash.

One alternative you might consider is to use RF transceivers to fire one or both of the speedlights.  I have four Pocket Wizard units, so I can mount one unit in the hotshoe and remotely fire up to three flashes with that setup.  

Get a pole adapter for one flash, tape a RF unit to a painter's pole, and ask your cousin to carry it around pointing the flash at whatever you're pointing at.  Adding light from a different angle (especially up above people's heads) will give your photographs pop!  Zing! Pizzaz! the Wow factor.


----------

